# Mojo Mats



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

Today was a nice day so i swapped the Dark Gray Mojo Mats in. They actually look good in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Part# - 7B0061270DE5
















3rd Row Part# - 7B0061276DE5
















I just stored the original mats in the trunk


















_Modified by Autobahn_Bred at 5:41 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (vr62a4)*

They do look good however I went with the rubber 'monster' one's (still have the Routan logo in same place as yours) as we have way too much salt here that would bleach those nice dark colored mats to white in a single season -- perhaps in VA you can get away with it as they do look much better than the OEM's (I see in last photo) that you replaced (BTW same interior color as mine).


_Modified by early74B at 5:34 AM 4-26-2010_


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (early74B)*

Just put back the original mats, replacing the monster mats for the summer months. The monster mats worked wonders in keeping the carpets dirt and salt free, though we really didn't have such a bad winter this year. 
Have a set of dark carpet mats for the Volvo, and man, two winters destroyed those as they seemed to have crystallized into salt mats--should have bought some rubber for the ol Volvo.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Mojo Mats (Autobahn_Bred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autobahn_Bred* »_
I just stored the original mats in the trunk



















the Mats look great... but i noticed i dont have the fancy seat bibs like you do !!!


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Mojo Mats (redzone98)*

maybe they come with the SEL Premiums











_Modified by Autobahn_Bred at 7:13 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Mojo Mats (Autobahn_Bred)*

Your're seeing the auto folding seats ... the 'bib' makes the seat fold flush (either side or both at once). Mine is an SEL (not premium) and has these same seats. Yours has the pull straps (no motors) so that's a tell tail sign that it doesn't have the automatic folding seats ...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Mojo Mats (early74B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *early74B* »_Your're seeing the auto folding seats ... the 'bib' makes the seat fold flush (either side or both at once). Mine is an SEL (not premium) and has these same seats. Yours has the pull straps (no motors) so that's a tell tail sign that it doesn't have the automatic folding seats ... 


ahh, that would be it


----------

